# Inexpensive hotel near LAX?



## Mydogs2big (Nov 30, 2007)

We need a room for one night before our trip to Cancun and again for one night on our return, as we are having to stay over night for the next day's planes.

Does anyone know of a place to sleep over close to the airport?

We would prefer to be able to take an airport shuttle both to and from.

We will only be at the hotel from late at night till early morning so we don't need much.            Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## philemer (Dec 1, 2007)

www.hotels.com and put in LAX for your location. There are quite a few that offer shuttles in a big price range. Or go to  Starwood PG card and apply for their cr.card and get enough points (10K) for up to three free nights.  www.spg.com will show the hotels near the airport.

Phil


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 1, 2007)

Priceline and Hotwire are your friends.  This is exactly the situation in which those sites excel.  Visit betterbidding.com and biddingfortravel.com to learn how to extract the best bargains.

Unless you are traveling during a peak period, you should be able to save at least 2/3 off of rack rates for this type of an itinerary.


----------



## philemer (Dec 1, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Priceline and Hotwire are your friends.  This is exactly the situation in which those sites excel.  Visit betterbidding.com and biddingfortravel.com to learn how to extract the best bargains.
> 
> Unless you are traveling during a peak period, you should be able to save at least 2/3 off of rack rates for this type of an itinerary.



One problem you may have with PL or Hotwire is getting a hotel that has an airport shuttle. I'm not sure if you can specify that in advance. What do you think Steve?


----------



## ricoba (Dec 1, 2007)

Most of the major chain hotels have their own shuttles at LAX.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2007)

Priceline has a specific group of LAX hotels and as long as you bid on a 3 or 4 Star, you will have no problem with quality and you will get a name brand chain that offers shuttle service.  You can't choose your hotel, but you can see the names of the hotels in the LAX zone on Biddingfortravel.com.  I would also do a little homework on BFT to see what people have been getting and for how much - a quick glance shows the 4 Star hotels going as low as $64 a night.  

From BFT:

LAX Hotels on Priceline:

4 Star
Sheraton Gateway LAX LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW
Westin LAX LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW

3 Star
Four Points Sheraton LAX
Marriott LAX LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW
Crowne Plaza LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW
Renaissance Los Angeles Airport
Hilton LAX LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW
Radisson LAX LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW
Embassy Suites LAX North LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 1, 2007)

philemer said:


> One problem you may have with PL or Hotwire is getting a hotel that has an airport shuttle. I'm not sure if you can specify that in advance. What do you think Steve?





DeniseM said:


> Priceline has a specific group of LAX hotels and as long as you bid on a 3 or 4 Star, you will have no problem with quality and you will get a name brand chain that offers shuttle service.  You can't choose your hotel, but you can see the names of the hotels in the LAX zone on Biddingfortravel.com.  I would also do a little homework on BFT to see what people have been getting and for how much - a quick glance shows the 4 Star hotels going as low as $64 a night.



What Denise said.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 1, 2007)

There's a Hampton Inn on La Cienega & a Holiday Inn at the Corner of Century & La Cienega. (SEE - EN - EH - GAH)

Both are nice, clean and reasonable and have shuttles.


----------



## Barbeque (Dec 1, 2007)

If you need to park a car we have used AAA Travel Services to  book a park and fly.  A little over a month ago we stayed at the Westin and had 7 nights parking for about $ 130.  They have some cheaper. And sometimes they have had the Hilton.    This was through international holidays.   

A friend of mine always stays at the Hacienda.  It is pretty cheap.  But probably a 2 Star.  It does have a shuttle.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 1, 2007)

Mistaken posting


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 1, 2007)

I drove down Century Blvd this afternoon which is the main road leading into LAX.  Two of the large hotels had signs advertising airport parking for just under $11/day...although I'm betting there are likely additional taxes.

These were the two major hotels just east of the LA Airport Marriot...one may have been Hilton.   I can't tell you how much rooms are.

One little item which is seldom noted, very near the south east corner of the airport is the Aviation station for the Metro Greenline @ Aviation & Imperial Blvds.  It's a park and ride lot which is FREE!   There is a free shuttle which runs there to the airport terminal, which requires a ticket or transfer from a Metro bus or train which basically costs 1.50.   I used to use this station on my daily commute to work and parked my car here nightly without incident.  I've used it as airport parking a few times again without incident, but typically parked one of my older beater cars there.  I was there a few weeks ago and notice several piles of broken glass however, indicating break-in's.   It's often used during the week by airport employees as a free lot as well, which means it can fill up.  

There's another about 4 miles further east on the Greenline at the Crenshaw station where parking is usually available and also free.   You can take the Greenline to Aviation and transfer to the bus.  

While low cost, it's a bit of a hassle hauling your suitcase in and out of the bus as the drivers typically don't help you load and unload the luggage.


----------



## Robert D (Dec 1, 2007)

We've used Priceline for hotels at LAX on several occasions and always gotten an incredible deal.  Like Denise said, bid on a 3 or 4 star and you'll get one that has a shuttle.  You can probably get a 3 star for $40 a night.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 2, 2007)

I also looking for a hotel near LAX for April 10, 2008 when we are flying to Cancun. Price is not too important. What is important is that they have parking for 2 weeks in that we need to leave our car there. Priceline would be out of the question because there is no way I could guarantee that I would have the parking option.

I know that the Marriott Courtyard offers parking for up to 14 days. Are there others that also offer 2 weeks? I prefer a Marriott, Hyatt, or Hilton property because I am a member of their loyalty programs.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 2, 2007)

Is it a good idea to leave your car at Century and Crenshaw?  And wait for transit there with luggage?

Fern



UWSurfer said:


> I drove down Century Blvd this afternoon which is the main road leading into LAX.  Two of the large hotels had signs advertising airport parking for just under $11/day...although I'm betting there are likely additional taxes.
> 
> These were the two major hotels just east of the LA Airport Marriot...one may have been Hilton.   I can't tell you how much rooms are.
> 
> ...


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 2, 2007)

Ahhh, no.

BUT people use the greenline light rail train all the time to get to the airport shuttle at the Aviation station at Aviation and Imperial.

The Crenshaw station is a bit south of Century at Crenshaw and the 105 frwy...across from the Hawthorn Airport.


----------



## Barbeque (Dec 2, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> I also looking for a hotel near LAX for April 10, 2008 when we are flying to Cancun. Price is not too important. What is important is that they have parking for 2 weeks in that we need to leave our car there. Priceline would be out of the question because there is no way I could guarantee that I would have the parking option.
> 
> I know that the Marriott Courtyard offers parking for up to 14 days. Are there others that also offer 2 weeks? I prefer a Marriott, Hyatt, or Hilton property because I am a member of their loyalty programs.



If you are a AAA member I would check with them.  I think they had packages with longer parking.  Or maybe another travel agent.  The company AAA used for me has a website www.internationalholidays.com  But they only work with Travel Agents.  

The reason I wont use Priceline is I am very sensitive to Smoke and I cant sleep well in a smoking room.  If I could be guaranteed non smoking that might be a diffenent story.


----------



## Barbeque (Dec 2, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Is it a good idea to leave your car at Century and Crenshaw?  And wait for transit there with luggage?
> 
> Fern



I don't think I would.


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 2, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> I also looking for a hotel near LAX for April 10, 2008 when we are flying to Cancun. Price is not too important. What is important is that they have parking for 2 weeks in that we need to leave our car there. Priceline would be out of the question because there is no way I could guarantee that I would have the parking option.
> 
> I know that the Marriott Courtyard offers parking for up to 14 days. Are there others that also offer 2 weeks? I prefer a Marriott, Hyatt, or Hilton property because I am a member of their loyalty programs.



Airport Marriott and Airport Hilton are nearly next to each other on Century, both very close to the airport and both offer fly away parking.  Here's a non-related link which has a list of nearby hotels and addresses.
http://www.kifune.com/Map_direction.htm


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 2, 2007)

Barbeque said:


> If you are a AAA member I would check with them.  I think they had packages with longer parking.  Or maybe another travel agent.  The company AAA used for me has a website www.internationalholidays.com  But they only work with Travel Agents.
> 
> The reason I wont use Priceline is I am very sensitive to Smoke and I cant sleep well in a smoking room.  If I could be guaranteed non smoking that might be a diffenent story.



Thanks for the info. Yes, we are members of AAA so I will check into it. I won't use Priceline period as I want to be able to select exactly where I will be staying and what type of room etc.,


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> What is important is that they have parking for 2 weeks in that we need to leave our car there.
> 
> I know that the Marriott Courtyard offers parking for up to 14 days. Are there others that also offer 2 weeks? I prefer a Marriott, Hyatt, or Hilton property because I am a member of their loyalty programs.



The Parksleepfly website is a good one for this kind of info.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 3, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> The Parksleepfly website is a good one for this kind of info.



Thanks Denise. This is exactly what I am looking for. It is a great web site and I have bookmarked it.


----------



## sage (Dec 4, 2007)

The Hacienda has a free shuttle to & from the airport - about 5 minutes to get there.
Cheap (around $80 per night - when I looked the other day). Clean & basic but they do have the best & cheapest breakfast we've found from all our trips to LA. There is also a Ralphs across the road in case you have forgotten any neccessities. There are a few restaurants across the road as well as a coffee shop.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Park at Lot B*

http://www.haciendahotel.com/spa.htm

The Hacienda Hotel allows you to park overnight for 7 days. Since you plan on renting a room before leaving for Cancun and after returning, it doesn't sound like it would be a problem.

If a car is not a factor, Hotwire allows you to check what sort of amenities the hotel offers, such as parking and shuttle services. Most Inglewood hotels offer parking for a fee. If you go out to El Segundo and beyond, then parking is usually free. Most hotels near LAX offer shuttles. Inglewood--or IngleHOOD is what I call it--is not the safest city, so I don't know if I would leave my car at the Green Line parking. If you must have a hotel in Inglewood and find out that they charge you $18 a day for parking, you can always take your car to Lot B--LAX's long-term parking lot--at La Cienega and 111st St. It's $8 per 24-hour period.

I like Hilton Garden Inn in El Segundo. It's got a shuttle and free parking.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Park at Lot B*

 http://www.haciendahotel.com/spa.htm

The Hacienda Hotel allows you to park overnight for 7 days. Since you plan on renting a room before leaving for Cancun and after returning, it doesn't sound like it would be a problem.

If a car is not a factor, Hotwire allows you to check what sort of amenities the hotel offers, such as parking and shuttle services. Most Inglewood hotels offer parking for a fee. If you go out to El Segundo and beyond, then parking is usually free. Most hotels near LAX offer shuttles. Inglewood--or IngleHOOD is what I call it:rofl:--is not the safest city, so I don't know if I would leave my car at the Green Line parking. If you must have a hotel in Inglewood and find out that they charge you $18 a day for parking, you can always take your car to Lot B--LAX's long-term parking lot--at La Cienega and 111st St. It's $8 per 24-hour period.

I like Hilton Garden Inn in El Segundo. It's got a shuttle and free parking.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW!

   Thank you all so much for the info.  I've been in Cancun for the last week and can't believe I have so much helpful input upon my return.  

   I like having friends in all the right places!  Tuggers are tops!


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 10, 2007)

denisem:  If you need a park,sleep,fly arrangement where they keep your car for the 1-2 week duration, is using Priceline, etc. a possibility?  We usually stay at Marriott Courtyard at LAX but the pricing for keeping the car there is totally separate from the pricing for a regular one night stay.  We need to find another hotel as Courtyard has doubled their charges for that type of reservation, any help is appreciated.


----------

